
ThePirateBay now counting DOWN rather than up - benbristow
http://www.thepiratebay.se/
======
jws
Danger: Accidentally clicked on it. It spun my iPhone into a tight loop with a
fake security dialog and a toll free number to call. I was unable to close the
tab or get off the page fast enough to keep it from coming back. I finally had
to get into settings and turn off javascript to regain use of my browser.

------
shacharz
Anyone have any idea what this means?

~~~
dalke
Looks like a count-down timer for New Year's day, and with the month counter
gone awry because of the inverted logic of trying to count down to a day in
the past.

~~~
aspl
Yup, this is pretty common mistake when people do these timers. Also note in
the JS it set the date to `var date = new Date(2015, 01, 01);` i.e New Years
Day. So it's not some message that it will be back up in 30 days or anything
like that :(

